# Cruising from US to Bahamas and south Boat Documents needed?



## curtis742 (Jan 26, 2016)

I have a question for the forum. I just purchased a sailboat in Georgia and wish to visit the Bahamas and islands south. I currently only have the USCG bill of sale. What ship documents are necessary when entering other countries? I would hate to have to wait for Coast Guard documents to depart on a two month trip due to hurricane season. Thanks for any info and advise.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I've heard one can travel internationally on a state registration, however, I'd check with a documentation service and see if they can't expedite a document for you.


----------



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

capta said:


> I've heard one can travel internationally on a state registration, however, I'd check with a documentation service and see if they can't expedite a document for you.


One issue we've encountered is that some state registrations do not mention the boat's name. That seems to be a major obstacle for checking in (at least in the eastern med). The Delaware registration does mention the name of the boat and is more easily accepted. So if you decide to use state registration, you may want to look into this.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

jvlassak said:


> One issue we've encountered is that some state registrations do not mention the boat's name. That seems to be a major obstacle for checking in (at least in the eastern med). The Delaware registration does mention the name of the boat and is more easily accepted. So if you decide to use state registration, you may want to look into this.


Not having owned any vessel state registered but an 18' Mako (on which I did not do too much international traveling), I hadn't thought of that fact, but it makes sense.
I stand corrected.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

We are doing just this right now. What we have is the CG bill of sale, the current boat document with the previous owners names on it, and a notarized letter from the previous owners stating that we have their authority to operate the boat (even though it is our boat now).

So far from Antigua, to St. Thomas, to the Bahamas, we have gone into customs/immigration and handed them the boat documentation only - no bill of sale or owner letter - and have been checked in with no questions asked. We fill out all forms with our names as owners of the boat. Strange because our names are not on the documentation, but that's the way it has been going so far.

YMMV.

Mark


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

We have travelled down as far as Grenada and have never been asked for anything more than the USCG registration and passports. I would bring a fistful of good color photo copies of the registration. Some places don’t have copiers, in the DR pencils and carbon paper seem precious. We have never been approached for a bribe.

My guess is it would be good to have USCG registration as that is most common. The rare official is suspicious and/or unsure of messing with his good government job. Make it as normal as possible to avoid mishaps.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

colemj said:


> We fill out all forms with our names as owners of the boat. Strange because our names are not on the documentation, but that's the way it has been going so far. Mark


I was in line @ customs in Bequia when the customs officer saw this discrepancy between the forms and the document on the forms of the guy in front of me. He had entered his name as owner, but the document said it was someone else as owner (his son). It cost him a huge fine (lying on the form) and he had to redo the paperwork.
On the other hand, I once checked out of Bequia, which means dealing with both a customs *and immigration officer, then checked into St. Lucia, again a customs and immigration officer, plus a port authority official, and I had accidentally put the wrong month on the form. None noticed and neither did I until I got back to the boat! 
As they say, 'you pays your money and takes your chances'.
I always wear a collared, buttoned shirt, real shorts (except Trinidad where shorts are not allowed in customs or immigration, for men or women), and real shoes when clearing in or out, as I believe it shows a level of respect that a T-shirt, swim trunks/board shorts and flip flops do not. I have made a few mistakes, like forgetting an outbound clearance (I left it on the port authority officer's desk in St Lucia) and they cleared me into Bequia w/o any problems, and I believe that perhaps the lack of hassles was because of how I always dressed up for them. I think they notice.*


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

capta said:


> I was in line @ customs in Bequia when the customs officer saw this discrepancy between the forms and the document on the forms of the guy in front of me. He had entered his name as owner, but the document said it was someone else as owner (his son). It cost him a huge fine (lying on the form) and he had to redo the paperwork.


In our case, we ARE the owners of the boat. Backed up with a notarized CG bill of sale, and a notarized letter from the previous owners describing the situation (and insurance certificates in our name, if they needed more). The documentation was current for the boat. Putting our names on the forms as owners was truthful and legal. Doing otherwise would have been illegal.

It isn't really possible/practical to get new CG documentation in the Caribe during a US government shutdown. Even during normal operations, it often isn't possible to Fedex the required documents to the CG and get the new documentation back before one's cruising permit expires and they need to leave the country with the boat. This was our case - the boat's cruising permit was expiring in a week, and it had already used up its extensions.

Mark


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

State regist will have HIN.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

When I cleared into the Bahamas a few weeks ago the customs agent didn’t even glance at my state registration.....just checked that I had filled out their forms completely, stamped my passport, and collected my $150 fee.


----------



## curtis742 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks to all of you for your responses. The original CG documents are still on board the vessel, the CG Bill of Sale is in the mail, I have several copies of CG verification from their website that do not mention the owner but only information about the boat. I'll make several copies of the bill of sale and CG documents and take a chance. I was a little confused as to what to do as the CG documentation forms conveying ownership must be accompanied by the original CG bill of sale. The current marina where the boat is docked charges $850 plus $50 for shore power per month. I'm in for one month already. Spending a couple of weeks on the boat to do maintenance and minor repairs then returning at the end of March with crew to head south taking about 2 months cruising and ending up in Texas where the boat will be kept until the next adventure. Just wanted to loop through the islands instead of following the US coast all the way back. Let the adventures Begin!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

colemj said:


> In our case, we ARE the owners of the boat. Backed up with a notarized CG bill of sale, and a notarized letter from the previous owners describing the situation (and insurance certificates in our name, if they needed more). The documentation was current for the boat. Putting our names on the forms as owners was truthful and legal. Doing otherwise would have been illegal.
> 
> It isn't really possible/practical to get new CG documentation in the Caribe during a US government shutdown. Even during normal operations, it often isn't possible to Fedex the required documents to the CG and get the new documentation back before one's cruising permit expires and they need to leave the country with the boat. This was our case - the boat's cruising permit was expiring in a week, and it had already used up its extensions.
> 
> Mark


All I am saying is that the form did not match the document. Nothing more. Who knows, perhaps he bought the boat for his son? Just a word of caution, no more. Perhaps that customs guy had had a fight with his wife that morning?
By law, one must produce the original document, but since we can only download a copy, we use that and no one has given us any grief over it. It sounds like you are prepared, but sometimes these guys can be tough, even unreasonable.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

The French islands insist of full CG reg AND it must be the original doc BUT they simplified the check in and out procedure.

Now in most cases you wander into some beach front bar, fill in the details on some dusty PC and get the barmaid to stamp it. Repeat when leaving. 

However the French CG are fairly active and they have daily updates on the boats checked in.

Woe betide you if you are caught by them ' yellow flagging it ' Expect a substantial fine and if the boat docs are not in order eg a boat travelling on a lapsed state reg they have been known to seize the boat and deport the skipper.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the Bahamas are both the most lenient to US boats and among the most inconsistent. It seems to depend on the individual C&I officer and which island you're clearing into. 

I understand that a federal form of documentation is technically required abroad, but how could every clerk in every C&I office around the planet know what all the others look like. I think that is why some tell of getting away with State registrations. The agent probably didn't know the difference.

Personally, I don't need the stress and would want the correct documents. There is enough I can't control.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Most places we’ve been to treat you just like you were a large ship. I don’t know how you would fill out the forms to clear if you:
Weren’t the owner or agent
Didn’t have a crew list and all crew have active passports
Weren’t A DOCUMENTED vessel
All have had a line for the documentation number and which country flagged you.
Many places now do clearance on computers scattered among the ports of entry. If you don’t fill in all the lines they don’t spit out the clearance document you need to stay legally in that country. If they board you the first thing they ask for is that piece of paper. Don’t have it you go to Jail.

Not being a documented vessel is not a viable option through out the Caribbean. Just look at eclear to see the typical information asked.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Interesting read. The best place to get info is on Noonsite.com , they tell you everything you need to know about clearing in and out of any country.

Funny story..........helped my buddy take his L38 over to the Bahamas after thanksgiving 2018 got there beginning of December Cleared in at Little Grand Cay(Rossies Place). Had all the proper paperwork and documents in order(almost). Everything went very smoothly util we went to leave four days later flying back to the US.............We get to Marsh Harbor airport and (my buddy ) owner of the boat gets told that his Passport is expired( as in almost a yr out of date). It was quite delightful seeing him sweat bullets wondering if he was going to get out of the country. We still haven't figured out how he was let to clear in..........I do think that they decided since he was really not legally there they had to let him go.............. they escorted him thru security and on to the plane.

Remember Double Check all your documents. Safe travels and Fair winds.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Once cleared crew with a polish, Aussie, and Italian passports. I as captain submitted my US passport to round it out. Customs lady lady wanted me to help with translating the Polish and Italian. That was a joke as I barely speak proper English. So we just picked the numbers that seemed right and laughed our way through it.


----------



## Pilot2 (Jan 16, 2018)

Bahamas is not the only issue, what if you are boarded by the USCG. Having purchased a USCG documented vessel this past Fall and knowing it takes about 2 months for the USCG to issue the new certificate, I asked the USCG if it was lawful for me to operate the vessel during the weighting period. They said if I was stopped by the USCG, I would need two things, 1. the prior owners original documentation certificate and 2. a copy of my USCG application, which includes a Bill of Sale, applying for a new documentation certificate.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Pilot2 said:


> ..... if I was stopped by the USCG, I would need two things, 1. the prior owners original documentation certificate and 2. a copy of my USCG application, which includes a Bill of Sale, applying for a new documentation certificate.


I believe your copy of the application is good for a certain number of days, after it's dated. I want to say 120 days. Whatever it is, there are times they get backed up beyond the number of days. I'll bet you'd be okay, if it was just a routine boarding. They would presumably know they were backed up.

I don't think a copy of the PO's doc is necessary, as the boat may not have been previously documented in the first place. I can't recall, but I'm trying to think whether it even needed to be sent in with your application.


----------



## Pilot2 (Jan 16, 2018)

The USCG made clear to me that you do not need to send the original certificate of documentation to them with your application for a new certificate...you only need to send a copy. The original certificate needs to remain in the vessel until the new certificate is received.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

To clarify my point, one only needs the former document aboard, if it was formerly documented.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

colemj said:


> In our case, we ARE the owners of the boat. Backed up with a notarized CG bill of sale, and a notarized letter from the previous owners describing the situation (and insurance certificates in our name, if they needed more). The documentation was current for the boat. Putting our names on the forms as owners was truthful and legal. Doing otherwise would have been illegal.
> 
> It isn't really possible/practical to get new CG documentation in the Caribe during a US government shutdown. Even during normal operations, it often isn't possible to Fedex the required documents to the CG and get the new documentation back before one's cruising permit expires and they need to leave the country with the boat. This was our case - the boat's cruising permit was expiring in a week, and it had already used up its extensions.
> 
> Mark


Have you considered writing up a document stating all the info you have imparted here and going to a consulate or Embassy and getting some kind of official stamp on it?
Last I checked the greedy bastar*s wanted $50.00US for a notary stamp, but it might be worth it. I'd do it for free, but my notary has expired.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

capta said:


> Have you considered writing up a document stating all the info you have imparted here and going to a consulate or Embassy and getting some kind of official stamp on it?
> Last I checked the greedy bastar*s wanted $50.00US for a notary stamp, but it might be worth it. I'd do it for free, but my notary has expired.


The CG Bill of Sale has been officially notarized. The note explaining the situation has been officially notarized. The documentation for the boat is current and official. Our insurance certificate is current and official.

I don't see how getting yet another official notarization on all of the above would help any.

Besides, we have been through 3 countries with the above with no problems. Our next stop is the USA, which didn't have any issue with us or the documentation we have when we stopped in the USVI.

Mark


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Last I'd heard, if you applied for USCG documentation AND you asked them to expedite the processing because you were leaving port for foreign waters, they had a procedure to do so.

Call them to enquire.


----------



## Scottelly (May 9, 2017)

bigdogandy said:


> When I cleared into the Bahamas a few weeks ago the customs agent didn't even glance at my state registration.....just checked that I had filled out their forms completely, stamped my passport, and collected my $150 fee.


Ouch! Is it that expensive everywhere in the Caribbean?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Scottelly said:


> Ouch! Is it that expensive everywhere in the Caribbean?


No. The Bahamas are the most expensive by far. I thought it was $300?
The Caribbean is good. $20 here and there, a bit more in places.

Mark


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Bahamas 
-35 is $150
+35 is $300
Initially good for 3 months and can be renewed twice...another 3 months then another 2 months...8 months max..no cost to renew...includes fishing permit

Gov prefers renewals to be done with immigration dept but can be done with customs. They are 2 different agencies. Not all islands have immigration office.

So...
Could be considered expensive if a short stay but not so for a long visit 

Look at BVIs and redefine expensive. 
Add up another countrys 'small fees' and multiple x countries visited.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> No. The Bahamas are the most expensive by far. I thought it was $300?
> The Caribbean is good. $20 here and there, a bit more in places.
> 
> Mark


More than a bit more - and the Bahamas are not the most expensive. The French islands are definitely inexpensive, but Grenada is ~$300/yr. If staying more than one month, the BVI's are also $300, as stated previously, plus the costs of moorings in most places. St. Martin is going to get up close to $300 in anchoring fees if staying more than a couple of weeks. Curacao is $300. Turks and Caicos are $400. Central and South America countries are around $300/yr, give or take $50 depending on country. Much of the rest of the Eastern Caribe is going to cost $100-$150 - such as Trinidad, St. Vincent/Grenadines, Dominican Republic, etc - and that isn't including port or mooring/anchoring fees.

Jamaica is free, as is US, USVI, and Puerto Rico, and the Caymans are nominal.

I don't have experience with countries outside those surrounding the Caribbean Sea.

Mark


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I cleared into the BVI this winter, with 4 aboard a 51 ft sailboat. $465. Breathtaking. Twice what it was two years earlier in a 45ft sailboat. It's not out of the question I was ripped off.


----------

